# Skin Problems? ur answer is here!!!



## greekskatula (Aug 3, 2006)

Ok! so last night i was doing a little researching for a better alternative to skin care products. I researched for a more natural way to deep cleanse your skin. and let me tell you.. i found the answer to keep your skin healthy, clean and moisterized.. i have combo skin.. meaning  pretty oily t-zone and drryyyyy face and very acne prone.. i was a bit skeptical about using this method but i took the jump and did it anyways.. i had nothing to lose haha.. after using this ONE DAY, i noticed a hugeeeee difference and i hope you guys do too1. im goin to share it with you..

the original post is by *Stephanie *(thank youuu)
http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/...ead.php?t=5612

*
Oil Cleansing Method, or OCM*

When cleansing and moisturizing your skin, it is imperative that you keep in mind that oil disolves oil. Do not be afraid of applying oil to your face. Oil, alone, will not cause you blemishes. Pimples, cysts, zits, blackheads and whiteheads are a result of several different factors including hormones, bacteria, dead skin cells and the buildup of these factors. Your skin naturally produces oil because it needs it. It is not a malicious force to be reckoned with, it is there for the benefit of your skin. It is naturally occurring. Oil helps lubricate, heal, protect, and moisturize your skin so that it may function properly. Properly functioning skin is beautiful, clear, and glowing.

While I'm talking about the benefits of oil applied externally, I'd like to mention how important it is to moisturize from the inside as well. WATER! Drink no less than 8 glasses of water a day. If your skin has issues with blemishes, drink up! Water will help release and remove the toxins from within, leaving behind glowing, dewey, toned skin. Carry a bottle of water around with you throughout the day so water is always available.

Now, to the point of this article.

Extra Virgin Olive Oil (EVOO) is used for moisture, while Castor Oil (CO) is used for cleansing. Castor Oil tends to be a bit on the thick side, so a mix of the two (EVOO/CO) is frequently used. This allows for the Castor Oil to really sink into the pores and draw out the dirt and grime to the surface. You can vary this ratio to match your skins needs. More EVOO for moisture or more CO for cleansing (25/75 EVOO/CO for Oily skin, or 75/25 EVOO/CO for dry skin). EVOO is incredibly high in antioxidants, while CO is excellent for drawing and healing. CO has been the focus of many books and medical discussion because of its seemingly "magical" healing properties. It only makes sense (after a bit of research) that one would use CO on their face to help treat blemishes and acne, or simply to make their skin look and feel better.

As quoted in The Oil That Heals by Dr. McGarey, a country doctor (unknown?) states, "Castor oil will leave the body in better condition than it found it."

*The Routine:*
Massage a substantial amount (the cup of your palm, while hand is held open) of EVOO/CO into your face and neck. 

This is to be done over makeup or any visible dirt. Take this time to give yourself a facial massage. Really work the oil into your skin. Take your time, breathe deeply, and relax. Sit down to do this if it helps.

You, of course, do not have to sit and relax, but keep in mind that stress isn't good for your skin and you should take any moment you can to destress and let tension float away.

Take a washcloth, terry cloth or flannel preferred, and soak it in steamy hot water. Wring it out and drape it over your face. 

What we are doing is steaming your face as an esthetician would, but without the steam machine. You want to open your pores. This helps release any impurities from deep within your pores. 

As the washcloth begins to cool, gently wipe the oil and dirt away. This will also help remove any dead skin cells that are stubbornly clinging on. 

Rinse the washcloth out in hot water and wipe away any remaining impurities. You may have to do this two or three times more to remove any remaining dirt and oil residue, but it will come off leaving your skin with a beautiful, healthy glow. No additional cleansing is necessary.

After you have rinsed well, you can either splash your face with cool water to help tone and close your pores, or if your face feels tight, you can moisturize.

If your skin feels tight, take a tiny drop of your EVOO/CO, rub it between your clean, damp palms and pat it into your damp skin. Massage any oil residue into your skin so there is no film of oil left sitting on the surface. Being prone to breakouts, myself, I've found that this is perhaps the most important step.
Your skin should glow now.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 3, 2006)

great post!


----------



## girlstar (Aug 3, 2006)

I actually did this for a few months in early 2005, it's not bad. For the first while, I noticed a definite improvement, but then I just started breaking out again. It works for some people, don't work for others. You really have to play around with how much EVOO and CO you use. If you have acne, try putting some Tea Tree Oil in the mix also. It's good for removing makeup though.


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 3, 2006)

How often are you supposed to do this?


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 3, 2006)

very interesting.


----------



## greekskatula (Aug 3, 2006)

umm not sure how often.. 
im doing twice a day and playing around with the frequency that i use it.. but so far.. its REALLY helped.. 

i did 40% CO, 40% EVOO, 20%honey. and it smells sooo good. and works really well too!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 5, 2006)

I have a steam machine and I tried it last night.  My skin felt very soft.  I hope that I'll see a long-term improvment.  Thanks a bunch


----------



## greekskatula (Aug 6, 2006)

im glad it worked for you! ive been doing it for a couple days now.. and my skin looks fantastic.. soft.. less breakouts and a glow!


----------



## kiwihouse (Aug 6, 2006)

I have been using this method for a while now and love it.
I found though to start with the olive oil was too hydrating so I now use 50% Jojoba Oil and 50% Castor oil.
It is the perfect mix for me!


----------



## SagMaria (Feb 25, 2007)

What other oils are good for the face?  Is there a website that lists different oils and their different purposes for the face?


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 27, 2007)

wow, im definitely trying this! thanks!!!


----------



## m4dswine (Mar 1, 2007)

Products such as Lush's Ultrabland achieve the same effect (it being oil based). 

I do the same routine with ultrabland every night to remove makeup, and use rosehip seed oil to moisturise and do a full facial massage 2 or 3 times a week, usually following a face mask. 

My skin is so much better for it. I do still get spots, but thats largely stress and hormonal and there isn't much I can do about that!!

Jojoba oil is the closest in constitution to sebum, so that is the ultimate oil to use.


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 1, 2007)

Vitamin E oil is excellent for the face and helps to combat oily skin.


----------



## soleil1109 (Mar 1, 2007)

I have oily skin and I hope this will help. I have a problem with large pores so I constantly get blackheads and whiteheads. I think I"ll try this over the weekend.


----------



## faerie_bel (Mar 4, 2007)

I use a modified version of this cleansing method. I apply Grapeseed oil to a dry face at the end of the day. Massage in. Then I follow with a gentle foaming cleanser instead of using the washcloth. It's faster and I still get all the benefits of the oil. 

I also chose to avoid the washcloth part because I don't like steaming my face too much - I get rosacea and it flares up if I do. 

My skin is a lot happier - it flakes less, looks calmer and Differin no longer dehydrates my skin so much. Thumbs up!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 9, 2007)

AMAZING POST...thank u so much...I JUST DRANK some more water...


----------

